# Looking For A Bowhunting Partner



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

PS...I have a place to hunt that has about a 100 acres of mixed forest and agriculture up near Alliston Ontario.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

wow :mg: I'm shocked someone hasn't replied yet ..... where are you located, I'm in the Bradford area :shade:


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

id offer you 2 partners for life but we are up in Quebec  Well we don't mind doing the drive!! =) Would be weekend hunts though!


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

pintojk said:


> wow :mg: I'm shocked someone hasn't replied yet ..... where are you located, I'm in the Bradford area :shade:


I am in Maple. Vaughan actually... you know the City Above the Law!


----------



## cardiacphil (Dec 7, 2008)

*Hunting partner*

Too bad your soo far south, I would love to come hunt down there. BUT i am located too far north of you to make it worth it. Plus I am in big whitetail country in my back yard up here. 


Best of luck

Phil


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Phil!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

C Broad Arrow said:


> I am in Maple. Vaughan actually... you know the City Above the Law!


cool ..... do you only hunt ???


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Man, never thought I'd say it, but I actually wish I lived in Toronto! (YUCK....phewey..!!)
100 acres of prime habitat to hunt and your looking for a partner??!! 
I'd be all over that and buy the gas and do all the gutting and skinning. I love that part anyways...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Man, never thought I'd say it, but I actually wish I lived in Toronto! (YUCK....phewey..!!)
> 100 acres of prime habitat to hunt and your looking for a partner??!!
> I'd be all over that and buy the gas and do all the gutting and skinning. I love that part anyways...


I'll pay for your gas if you want to do all the guttin' and skinnin'  and don't cut on Toronto ..... least we don't live in/near/somewhatclosebyto Amherstburg :lol:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't you have to shoot something to need someone to do any skinning?


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

I am surprised I have had no one contact me.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Dude, if it wasn't a 5 hour drive for me, I'd be all over it like John Kenney on a bad joke. 
Or Matt Tyhurst on a bad shooting excuse.
Or Sean McKenty on free meat. 
Or Dave Miach on a new bow.
Or , well, you get the idea....


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Rob, if we split the gas costs and sleep over at Johns place we could put in an offer:shade:

I can cape and gut any of our good friends deer and you can carry the beast out being the strapping young man you are.:darkbeer:

You in?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

C Broad Arrow said:


> I am surprised I have had no one contact me.


sorry, it's just been an extremely busy week, I'll shoot you a PM on the weekend and we'll chat 

and Rob, if you wanna haul out my deer and do all the dirty work, I'll put you up for the weekend and maybe even give ya a beer or two  :darkbeer:

now while whitetail may not be my thing, no turkey stands a chance once it's in range :shade:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I guess after a while you tend to resemble your prey.

Whitetail: crafty, highly intelligent, heightened senses = Rob

Turkey: loud, likes to hump dead turkeys, funny looking = John


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cath8r said:


> I guess after a while you tend to resemble your prey.
> 
> Whitetail: crafty, highly intelligent, heightened senses = Rob
> 
> Turkey: loud, likes to hump dead turkeys, funny looking = John


google Dale Carnegie ..... it might come in handy for when opportunities like this come by  :lol:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like I may be moving up that way in the very near future....Maybe for next season?


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

cath8r said:


> Dude, if it wasn't a 5 hour drive for me, I'd be all over it like John Kenney on a bad joke.
> Or Matt Tyhurst on a bad shooting excuse.
> Or Sean McKenty on free meat.
> Or Dave Miach on a new bow.
> Or , well, you get the idea....


now that's funny ****, dont care who you are......


----------



## ReinyRooster (Mar 16, 2009)

*Hunting*

C Broad Arrow, sent you a pm.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

I sent you a PM on November 4, but haven't heard back from you. Are you still looking?
Nigel


----------



## henbrook (Aug 31, 2009)

Too bad yer jest a 'lil too far of a commute for me CBA(1600km+/-) or I'd gladly give you a hand with those pesky deer.I'm all tagged out down here with 5 days of deer season remaning....chomping at the bit to get out some more.....only 10 1/2 more months to wait......


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

*in orillia*

Hi I am in the same position. have a farm outside orillia, east side of simcoe. drop me an email so we can set up a meet.
tom


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

*It is deer season afterall! *



Rampant said:


> I sent you a PM on November 4, but haven't heard back from you. Are you still looking?
> Nigel


Just back from a week in the bush deer hunting. Have sent you a private email. Give me a shout.


----------



## Bowboy12 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Partner required*

Hey C Broad Arrow.

If you are still looking for a partner or even just a helper I could be available for either. I need to get 2 posts before I can PM you so watch for 1 more lame post and then a PM.


----------



## Bowboy12 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Partner required*

And post 2 for PM reasons


----------

